# Cost of Eircom



## michellet5 (21 Nov 2008)

Hi,
I have a Eircom Bundle, 
Full Internet and Free unlimited Calls to Landlines, However im paying 70.99 for this a month..
From recent Adverts Eircoms prices were meant to be reducing...but i haven't noticed a change...and all the prices and packages on there website seems quite confusing...

Do you think im paying alot,,,because i am tempted to look elsewhere or contact Eircom to negotiate a better offer

Any Advise??


----------



## zag (21 Nov 2008)

Yep, you're paying a lot.

I have 1mb broadband (enough for working from home, connected to the office a few days a week) and free off-peak and weekend calls for something like €34 a month with UTV.  We pay for day time calls, but this only amounts to about €3/€4 a month.

z


----------



## michellet5 (21 Nov 2008)

Oh my god,,
Cheers for that,,,  i will contact them asap...


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

michellet5
im only new around here to be giving out advice but i rung eircom this morn and like you i had that €70 something package so theyv downgraded me to 1mb Bb with talktime and 500 free mins to meteor for €44.99 a monthincl vat.they said as log as i dontmake calls befor 6pm then my bill will be no bigger than this.
tbh i dont know why i was on such an expensive package for home use


----------



## silvermints (21 Nov 2008)

helens said:


> 1mb Bb with talktime and 500 free mins to meteor for €44.99 a monthincl vat.they said as log as i dontmake calls befor 6pm then my bill will be no bigger than this.


 
This can be upgraded to include local and national calls anytime plus the1mb boadband plus the meteor calls for 49.99


----------



## Marantze (23 Nov 2008)

We have 4gb of Broadband with no download of upload restriction, plus free land line within Ireland phone calls,all for €45.00 per month with Smart Telecom.


----------



## niceoneted (23 Nov 2008)

I am with BT , have always on broadband, line rental and calls up to 60 mins to Irish and Uk landlines. If you want to call for longer I just hang up and ring back. Its all for 45 euro.


----------



## michellet5 (24 Nov 2008)

Well i rang Eircom,

The are reducing my price down to 54.99, plus ill be able to make free call to meteor phones, and still retain everything else including my 3mb internet connection.

So its actually shocking to think ill be paying less for the same service plus gaining free meteor calls.


----------



## aircobra19 (24 Nov 2008)

Marantze said:


> We have 4gb of Broadband with no download of upload restriction, ...


 
Im betting you don't.


----------



## pd99 (25 Nov 2008)

I pay 41.99 a month with Homevision for 2MB uncontended, includes free local and national calls. Could have got it for 29.99  a month and pay for calls but we make a lot of landline calls.If you mainly call mobiles cheaper option might suit. Price includes line rental.I used to pay Eircom 55 a month for 1MB.


----------



## alanpcarey (3 Dec 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Im betting you don't.



Yep do a speed test and I bet your not getting 4mb!! (NOT 4GB)

Only heard of 1, 3 and 7mb myself?!?!


----------



## demoivre (3 Dec 2008)

alanpcarey said:


> Yep do a speed test and I bet your not getting 4mb!! (NOT 4GB)
> 
> Only heard of 1, 3 and 7mb myself?!?!



[broken link removed] has a 4 mb package with unlimited downloads/uploads - no guarantees you'll get that speed though.


----------



## justsally (3 Jan 2009)

Marantze said:


> *plus free land line within Ireland phone* calls,all for €45.00 per month with Smart Telecom.


 
free land line calls - offpeak


----------

